
'60 Minutes' hacks congressman's phone for security report - djoldman
http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/276626-60-minutes-hacks-congressmans-phone-for-security-report
======
pink_dinner
Hacks? They were given access to the SS7 network.

